# Chicken Delicious!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Chicken Cutlets, floured and sautéed in butter and olive oil,
with mushrooms, shallots, garlic, white wine and chicken 
stock...served over Pasta.
He ate the whole thing!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Outstanding.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Where do you find wide noodles like that? I always look in my grocery store but they never have any like that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave, this is something new...it’s imported from Italy. It’s called Garofalo, it’s curly in shape
until it’s cooked. A half of a 1/2 bag is enough for the two of us. It was on sale for 99 cents a bag - regular price 2.30...I bought 8 bags. It tastes like homemade pasta.

When I made it last week ( for the first time) with mushroom sauce, (pic below) I made the entire package, and we had it for two nights...too much! 

This is half a bag...


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Joann, thank you so much for the info. I found it on Amazon ($10.44 for two 16oz bags). You scored a great deal at 99 cents. Looks like they also sell it at Walmart. I normally only shop there once a year for oil for my annual oil change but I'll make an exception for pasta. 

Edit: Looked at the Walmart website and it was $18.99 for one 16oz bag. I don't think so.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

get out! that’s ridiculous, how can that be? 
I got it at Shoprite. Maybe I should go back and get more!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Just look at my local WM and they didn't have it. Looked at WM.com and found it at $15+ to almost $30. Found much better prices on Amazon but still outrageous. Didn't see any noodles..


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazon.com : Garofalo No.1-35 Pappardelle Semolina Pasta, 16 oz (Pack of 2) : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Garofalo No.1-35 Pappardelle Semolina Pasta, 16 oz (Pack of 2) : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is crazy, my local supermarket has it on sale for 99 cents for two weeks in a row.
Even if it goes to 2.30 a bag it’s still a bargain.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is the name your specific pasta, Two Knots? They have several types. I was wondering if the gluten-free was cheaper just because people didn't buy it?








Durum Wheat Semolina Pasta - Pasta Garofalo - Pasta di Gragnano PGI


Pasta created to perfection following the classic Gragnano pasta making methods, with special attention to the porosity and resistance of Pasta Garofalo.




www.pasta-garofalo.com





I should have known the detective could figure out the type. 








Pappardelle Nido - Special Shapes - Pasta Garofalo


Garofalo Pappardelle Nido is a speciality pasta with perfect porosity, the result of mastery and a delicate balance between ingredients. Always al dente.




www.pasta-garofalo.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, this is it exactly...from your link.


----------

